# The deer poachers names.....



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

I appologize if this has been posted, but I see in yesterdays Fargo Forum they talk about the deer poachers who had the 30 deer.
http://in-forum.com/articles/index.cfm?id=78586&section=News

What do you all think about the principal of a school being among the people charged? Role model? I wonder if he will face consequences, or is he just being lumped into the whole? Any thoughts?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Article in the Grand Forks Herald today has the headline:

"Principal won't be suspended"

What a bunch of crap, if he would have gotten a DUI he probably would have been suspended or even fired.

Also through the rumor mill--I heard these poachers were selling the antlers overseas to people that use them for medicinal purposes.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

drjongy said:


> Article in the Grand Forks Herald today has the headline:
> "Principal won't be suspended"


Ain't that a wonderful role model for our kids to see.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

An antler for medicinal purposes comes from the velvet. Guessing from the time of year these deer were found hanging, I would say they were not in velvet.

Selling of horns in velvet annually is a huge business for elk ranchers; I believe China is the largest importer for horn velvet. It is an ingredient of one of the herbs they make.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

You're probably right...like I said, just from the rumor mill.

Along that same line, they were supposedly selling the antlers for making an aphrodisiac, not a herb.

In any case, they're all LOSERS!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

DrJ -

I don't think DUI and Poaching are comparable.

With DUI - HUMAN lives are at risk, that was not the case with this poaching. Not that the poaching wasn't dispicable. Just some perspective.

The Principal will get the appropriate punishment through the legal system, regardless of the school district's handling of the situation.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

nj,

You are right about the comparison with DUI and risk of human life. I don't know what level of offense poaching is, but probably about the same as petty shoplifting and being caught with small amounts of marijuana.

The principal will get a punishment through the legal system, but I doubt it will be appropriate...more like a slap on the wrist.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I sure hope they get more punishment than if they were to have been shoplifting or been caught with marjuiana. I have a friend who has been caught for both in the last few months and he has gotten nothing but a letter in the mail. telling him that they caught him, i dont even know if he has a court date. and if he does the worst they will do is probation. i hope these poachers arent allowed to buy a hunting lisence anywhere for at least 5 years.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

You should change your taste in friends. Shoplifting and smoking the wacky tobaccy are not a way to conduct ones self.

Are you saying your "friend" is getting off to easy?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

· advertisement ·
VALLEY CITY, N.D.

Two people charged in what is believed to be North Dakota's biggest poaching case have pleaded guilty to a charge of illegally taking big game.

Brian Betterman, of Battle Lake, Minnesota, and Eric Smith, of Jamestown, were ordered on Tuesday to spend two years on probation, forfeit their hunting and fishing privileges for a year and pay $500 in fines and court costs.

Vernon Baenen, of Fargo, pleaded not guilty to a conspiracy charge. Six other people charged in the case have not yet entered pleas.

All of the charges are misdemeanors.

Game wardens responding to a tip last month found 30 untagged deer carcasses in a shop near Valley City.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

In case you are wondering, the terms discussed above were part of a plea agreement. The third defendant appearing yesterday did not plea out.


----------



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

can u guys tell me what these guys have to lose they are just the common man and u cant tell me they should be fired for this its his job and this won't affect his job but i agree he should lose all guys and can't buy any guns and hunting lose for a lot of years


----------

